# Ariat Windermere or Grasmere???  Help please!



## Swirlymurphy (19 August 2011)

Morning peeps - I've got an opportunity to buy heavily discounted Ariat boots (totally pukka opportunity I promise!  Nothing from Croydon or Tottenham....) 

So which do I go for?  I like the idea of being able to adjust the lacing on the Grasmere for a tight fit for riding but then the look of baggy ankles puts me off a bit if I'm honest.  On the other hand, the Windermere's seem a bit townie.  I suppose I could also go for the Devon Pro and then go and get some chaps (NOT discounted sadly) but I would then want to keep them for best which doesn't happen very often!  I certainly couldn't go splashing through the mud chasing hairy lurchers in them.

So .... any opinions out there would be gratefully received!


----------



## Carlosmum (19 August 2011)

With a certain horse trials coming up, I'm having the same problem!  I don't like the lace up boots as there seems to be a chance of laces gettig mucky.  I tried a pair of the Grassmere boots & found they were quite narrow on my fat calves!  I think I'm going to go for the Telluride H2O's to replace my rather tatty boots which I wear all day every day.  though I'd love the long boots.  Decisions Decisions! LOL


----------



## *hic* (19 August 2011)

It depends what you want to use them for.

As for baggy ankles, if the windermere are pull on then they are of necessity going to have the same size ankles as the grasmere but of course on the grasmere you can tighten the fit with the drawstring.

If you're wearing them for hours at a time, and I do 12 hours a day some days in mine, then the more expensive construction of the grasmere should go some way to ensuring your longterm comfort, temperature and damp control.

I have to say I love my grasmeres, and my glaciers.


----------



## kerilli (19 August 2011)

the Grasmeres are awesome. they are as comfy as slippers, and are the only boots ever to keep my toes toasty in freezing temps. i'm hoping mine will manage a third winter (of hard wear all day every day) but if not i'll replace them with Grasmeres again, wouldn't consider anything else now. for summer Devon Pros + Ariat gaiters all the way though...


----------



## tls (19 August 2011)

I love my Grasmeres they are super comfy and i have never had cold feet in them.


----------



## Walrus (19 August 2011)

I have a pair of Grasmeres and they are awesome! They were so toasty warm and dry all last winter through the snow. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## PiggyB (19 August 2011)

Grasmeres all day long!

Mine have been faithful servants through some of the most horrific conditions. I have been stood in mid-calf deep mud...waded around in the water complex on XC course walks and they still polish up a treat. Always toasty warm and have never had a problem with them leaking...despite me not really showing them any attention! 

The only slight niggle I have with these is that they are a little difficult to get on. Once they are on, you can't fault them. And the lacing system causes absolutely no issues with mud...i just hose them. 

Comfy comfy comfy (unless like me, you get impacted straw stuck in the toes!) they are a god send when walking the XC.


----------



## OneInAMillion (19 August 2011)

Absolutely love my Windermere's. I found them so much neater than the Grasmere's and a narrower ankle


----------



## mainpower (19 August 2011)

I havn't had Windermeres but I'm on my second pair of Grasmeres and love them! Totally waterproof, fit my fat calves, warm, adjust to fit over jodhs or bulky jeans. Ingatestone sell them for £165ish... does that beat your discount?


----------



## Maiko (19 August 2011)

Personally, I'd go for a new pair of Devon Pro's and some gaiters. I live in mine!

The Grasmeres bag quite badly at the ankle, in spite of the lacing. The Windemeres are a lot neater, but if you have long legs (like me), the Windemeres stop half way up your calf, and I like a boot that goes to just below the knee. The chocolate Windemeres would be the choice if I was forced to choose between those or the Grasmeres, but for total foot comfort and looks, the Devon Pro's and close contact chaps win every time.


----------



## oscarwild (19 August 2011)

I love my grasmeres.  They have done me well, keep my feet warm and dry and always cleaned up a treat.  They are going to have to be retired for the winter but have done a good few years of everyday wear.  But I would definetly buy another pair of grasmeres in a instant.  Just need to save up and buy them. lol.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (19 August 2011)

What a lovely helpful lot you are, thank you!

@Carlosmum - its not a bad deal is it?!!  Will say hello to you - are you FJing?
@mainpower - 'fraid that doesn't beat the discount!  

I must admit that I did even think of getting both the grasmeres and the devon pro (DONT tell my husband )  But then I looked at my bank balance and decided that that would be stupid.  

Kerilli got me thinking - I'll stick to my Toggi's for the winter and actually treat myself to the devon pro's and some gaiters for the summer.  My daughter is thrilled as we have the same size and she thinks she can use them for her pony club eventing - pah! has she got the wrong idea or what?!!!

Thanks again to all, and a bit of lemon drizzle cake and an espresso to everyone for participating


----------

